# Ok, here it comes V day love it or not?



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I already have plans with a group of single girlfriends for Friday night. Party at my house. Lovely drinks, yummy food, sweet desserts. We are planning some games and crafts for the night. I have had fabulous V days and awful ones in my lifetime, looking forward to trying this way. Any other ideas?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That sounds like a fun time!

I will not be celebrating it (again). LOL


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

I dislike the day. I have for a very long time. I don't have one good memory associated with it.

I like your idea...I also like the idea of an Anti-Valentine's Day. But that is the grinch in me!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

As I mentioned on another thread today, I will be watching tv with my kitten, eating popcorn and drinking a glass or six of wine. I would love to get together with some girlfriends but all of mine are in relationships, and so will be spending the evening _not_ practicing to be crazy cat ladies.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I will be trying very hard to ignore it, again. But several glasses of wine ought to help.
My eldest said she would get me flowers since I love them so much, but I told her not to, it just seemed kind of sad.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I had the good sense to have my daughter induced on 2.14.
So now there is always something to celebrate, locked down that one for sure.
BTW it is not V-Day or Valentine's Day any longer.
I was in the shops today and it's now known as 2.14.
Like a version? Or just following on with 9.11 (with typical bad marketing ideas...)?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> I will be trying very hard to ignore it, again. But several glasses of wine ought to help.
> My eldest said she would get me flowers since I love them so much, but I told her not to, it just seemed kind of sad.


I decided long ago that getting flowers from someone who loves you is never sad. Even if you send them to yourself.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

""I already have plans with a group of single girlfriends for Friday night. Party at my house. Lovely drinks, yummy food, sweet desserts.""

----Giggity...


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

stillhoping said:


> I already have plans with a group of single girlfriends for Friday night. Party at my house. Lovely drinks, yummy food, sweet desserts. We are planning some games and crafts for the night. I have had fabulous V days and awful ones in my lifetime, looking forward to trying this way. Any other ideas?


Great Idea. Wish you well.

Have never liked V-day, it's contrived and commercial. 

I always did something on one of the days near it instead, to show that I do care, but not because Hallmark tells me I have to.

I dunno what I'll do that day TBH. Can I come?


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Daughter and I will buy ourselves chocolate, make cosmopolitans and watch Sex and the City episodes. We'll be looking forward to the next day, which is my birthday, when we go for pedicures and then karaoke. I'm not too sad about it actually, but having a birthday the day after helps.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Never had a good one, either. Ex always thought it contrived as well and therefore begrudgingly got me a card. Or made one out of copy paper. But he was like that with all holidays. It's the first work day AFTER that is the worst, though. All of the women showing the pretty jewelry off or talking about where they had dinner or the flowers they got. 

BFF guy has invited me out on Saturday to an improv show (which by itself sounds fun) but the topic is a romantic one and upon sending the invite told me to not read too much into the title (aka topic).  Great. Uh, no. I'd rather spend the weekend alone with a glass, er, bottle of wine and my [fortunately] one cat and one dog. :rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

LOVE! LOVE!! TOTAL LOVE!!!

Although, in all truth, everyday is like Valentine's Day for me in this happy relationship going on 4 years...

Personally, I think the whole V-Day holiday is a racket... dreamed up by the greeting card industry.

My Valentine's Day will be very low key, celebrating my love with my SO, no different from any other day. (Ok, maybe a card to support Hallmark!! :scratchhead


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Well the day after V day I'll be sitting in a Jacuzzi with my hat drinking champagne and having sex. So this year am looking forward to it

The year my ex left it was valentine's day about two weeks prior to that. He walked in one day and said 'oh I thought we wouldn't bother with it this year, it's just commercial isn't it?'. This is the guy who used to buy all those cards with fifteen verses of love poems in the middle. Only took another couple of weeks for him to get his sorry ass out the door


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Just another day ...


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ummm...really? stbxh who has now asked me for a divorce not once but twice is sending me "poor me I'll be alone on Valentine's" memes. Where is that forehead slap thing? Where is the "slap his forehead" thing?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I will get a Brazilian wax for V-day, first time ever!!! So excited yay!!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Doing it up in style! It's the first anniversary of my divorce!! The choice I was given was to either have my hearing on Valentine's Day, or the next Thursday, which was my birthday. For the last couple of years, Valentine's was just a date on the calendar. I figured it didn't matter if I got my divorce on it. If I found someone in the future, then we would re-make Valentine's Day. I knew I didn't want to remember the D every year on my birthday.  

My book club is getting together after work for an OulaX class (the sexier version of Oula), and earlier that day, our One Billion Rising group will be doing a huge flashmob on the campus oval to protest relationship and sexual violence. 

I got some treats for DS, and I'll make us a special dessert. It will be a good divorciversary.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Well for me it was always a pretty good day, exH understood it was important to do something special, then my sons were always good about making things for mom. Still will, I'm sure. But then two years ago, I went to divorce court on 2/13. Made kind of a joke of the whole thing. What a day to end a 30 year relationship. I am gonna change it all up, celebrate the people who love me, my girlfriends and kids. I send my mom flowers every year cause I promised my dad she would always get flowers.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> Ummm...really? stbxh who has now asked me for a divorce not once but twice is sending me "poor me I'll be alone on Valentine's" memes. Where is that forehead slap thing? Where is the "slap his forehead" thing?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


He's a tool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm getting together with good married friends and 5 other girls (kids you horny azzes) for the girls to have a sleepover. LOL! Kids are 3-13. Let's see how this goes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

ne9907 said:


> I will get a Brazilian wax for V-day, first time ever!!! So excited yay!!


You'll love it.  But then 3 weeks later it's like WTF? $50 bucks and I have to do it again?!?!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to do a Brazilian wax.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know about V-day, but I expect a multitude of single ladies who will be in a "fk relationships" mood next week which is when I plan to collect a new FWB


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

firebelly1 said:


> Ummm...really? stbxh who has now asked me for a divorce not once but twice is sending me "poor me I'll be alone on Valentine's" memes. Where is that forehead slap thing? Where is the "slap his forehead" thing?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Aw, he's a sentimental one ::sarcasm::


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I want to do a Brazilian.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehehehehe.


----------



## TimesLikeThese (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm gonna go looking for people with broken hearts and try to help them, but I'm a paramedic student so that's expected.

Hopefully no suicides though. That's not a fun way to spend Valentines.


----------



## worley (Oct 22, 2013)

Dollystanford said:


> Well the day after V day I'll be sitting in a Jacuzzi with my hat drinking champagne and having sex. So this year am looking forward to it


I just want to skip forward to Saturday.
Can't burn through Friday quick enough


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been baking heart-shaped sugar cookies for daughter's class, it's her birthday on 2-14 and she signed me up for treats...seems I have a reputation amongst her schoolmates for my baking skills, not surprised there!

Have managed not to burn any and will try to think lovely thoughts while icing them and sprinkling with organic non-bad-cancer-causing pink overpriced non-nutritious but decorative icing sugar crystals.

I think the snow will cancel school, and these cookies will have to sit in fridge in til Monday. Without us eating them...so must bake birthday cake as well (daughter will help.)

I deliberately made sure house was clear of beer and wine prior to snowstorm and long weekend. hahahahaha


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not really giving it any thought this year -- just a regular day for me. I might buy myself flowers, though - LOL!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Awakening2012 said:


> Not really giving it any thought this year -- just a regular day for me. I might buy myself flowers, though - LOL!



Definitely do that!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day.
Minding my own business this morning, somebody drives off road into driveway, nearly hits my porch, backs up into my car, pulls forward, backs up again into snowbank, then drives away. 
Distraction from Valentine's Day and no Valentine, complete.
Cost? Only $500 plus time with police, time with insurance, time with assessor, time waiting to have car door installed. 
Sedatives from government, thankfully, FREE.
No, it is NOT my imagination thankyouverymuch people really do like to sh*t on me and leave me with the bill.
The only thing that changed with therapy, is that I no longer have the expectation of anything else. Lowered expectations confirmed. 
Human nature is basically s*cky, people only do the right thing if it's cost-effective for them to do the right thing, otherwise, let someone else pay. 

Yep, gonna hunt em down. It's a small town, and I saw the vehicle, they drive by every weekday around the same time...there are only so many roads that lead out of town...you want to go to work, well, I'm gonna find you (and your damaged rear bumper.)


----------



## sashaa5 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I have to say it's a sad day when the man you are married to for 18 yrs one valentines day says "I should have to buy you anything. You should know by now that I love u" :-(


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh Sasha, that's the worst. Last year I got the " I show the people in my life I love them everyday, I don't need a holiday". And he was pretty good at that, but I said, "gee, I thought there were two people in this relationship, and I would like to do something special on this day". If you think you show me everyday, then it won't hurt you to do it today. We ad a very nice V day. It's all about the relationship, not the Hallmark card


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I've been baking heart-shaped sugar cookies for daughter's class, it's her birthday on 2-14 and she signed me up for treats...seems I have a reputation amongst her schoolmates for my baking skills, not surprised there!
> 
> Have managed not to burn any and will try to think lovely thoughts while icing them and sprinkling with organic non-bad-cancer-causing pink overpriced non-nutritious but decorative icing sugar crystals.
> 
> ...


Hey, I learned how to make a pinkish sugar naturally. Buy some beets, slice or grate and boil. Put some raw sugar in your food processor and put a tsp at a time of the beet juice in until tinted and the consistency of brown sugar (damp and stuck together but still granular). Take some cheese cloth and wrap up about 1/4 cup white rice; tie shut and place in container with the damp sugar mixture. Keep checking sugar, breaking up clumps until dry then toss rice. You now have naturally tinted raw sugar. Never tired it - saw it on pinterest. Obviously requires some prior planning to let all the the excess moisture be absorbed. I have a friend who is allergic to red #40 so I shared w/ her.


----------

